# How long can corn snake eggs go without heat for?



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

I have 3 day out corn snake eggs and my electric meter has broken therefore they aren't getting any heat at the moment I ran the hot water in the sink and I put the box in the water for a while just to get some fork of heat but I used all the hot water up.. How long can they go without heat for?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

One person here in the states did an experiment, and did a 'cool' experiment with a clutch... He removed one egg every couple days from the incubator, marked it, and incubated it at room temperature of approximately 73 degrees. The egg that he removed first, that he had out of the incubator the longest, took 117 days to hatch and the earliest eggs also had some interesting pattern and color abnormalities from it.


----------



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

Oh ok so will it just take longer to hatch? They won't die then?


----------



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

And sorry for the typos in the question lol just realised


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

If the eggs get too cold, they *can* die. But as long as they stay in the low to mid-70s, most of them should be okay.


----------



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

Have the electric back on now  and thank you x


----------

